# BenQ XL2411Z



## Kazak98 (8. April 2014)

Habe heute meinen XL2411Z bekommen und muss sagen finde den bisher in Sachen zocken ganz gut (man merkt deutlich den 60hz-144Hz unterschied). Habe nun 3 Fragen an euch

1. Was ich aber schlimm finde wie grell alles ist hat jemand ein paar gute Profiles für mich oder kann seine eigenen Einstellungen posten ? fand die empfohlenen 144Hz Icc Profile eher schlecht als recht.

2. Als ich den Xl2411Z das erste mal gestartet habe kam der Schock, ein grüner Pixel unten rechts als ich die Hz geändert habe und noch irgendwas gemacht habe (kp was), ist er komplett weg auch Pixeltests fanden nichts, weiß einer was das war und wieso es weg ist ? Habe ich noch den Pixelfehler theoretisch ? 

3.Ich habe Bf4 gezockt und muss sagen, es ist so als ob ich Nachts zocke alles ist komplett Dunkel, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Monitor, ist das normal ? 


Habe den Monitor per Dvi Kabel angeschlossen, eine Seite zum Monitor,  die andere zur Graka (http://s1.directupload.net/images/140408/vhua58vg.jpg) ist das so richtig ? Da habe ich es angeschlossen 


Mein Aktuelles Profil ist folgendes: 

Picture Mode= Standard
Display Mode = Full
Brightness= 30 (finde es dunkel) wird aber oft 28 Empfohlen 
Contrast= 50 
AMA= High (standart einegestell)
Low Blue Light = 0
Reset Color = No
Instant Mode = On
Sharpness= 5
Gamma= Gamma 5
Color Temperature= User
Red= 100
Green= 96
Blue= 98 


Ich danke euch allen im voraus 

MFG


----------



## borderkill666 (9. April 2014)

Also ich habe den Monitor auch die Farben sind eben mies.
Aber mit einem ICC Profil kann man schon was ausrichten lad dir das von dem Review hier: BenQ XL2420Z Review - PC Monitors

Die Farben sind deutlich Kräftiger, verglichen mit den Werkseinstellungen ein großer unterschied aber immernoch nicht gut. 
Versuch eventuell auch mal bei RGB Farben 84, 82, 93.


----------



## Kazak98 (10. April 2014)

ich danke dir also ich muss sagen nach dem ich dne Monitor nun 2 Tage hier habe finde ich ihn gut auch was Farben angeht. Aber er ist so verdammmt Hell  

Jetzt meine Frage ist der XL2411Z viel Heller als der XL2420Z würde sich der Kauf eines Xl2420Z Lohnen ? es geht nur um die Helligkeit diese stört mich schon etwas.


----------



## borderkill666 (10. April 2014)

Ja der soll selbst auf niedrigster Stufe noch heller als der 20Z sein, auch die Farbqualität soll besser sein ob das so wirklich stimmt weis ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Weltan (10. April 2014)

Hier sagt einer, dass die Technik exakt dieselbe ist:

"komischer" preis beim 144hz BenQ XL2411Z - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Kazak98 (10. April 2014)

Hmm jetzt sagt jeder was anderes  Also wenn der XL2411Z genau so Hell ist wie der Xl2420Z dann würde sich ja ein Rückgabe gar nicht lohnen (den S-Switch, mehr Anschlüsse,Design) brauche ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Hier sagt einer, dass die Technik exakt dieselbe ist:
> 
> "komischer" preis beim 144hz BenQ XL2411Z - ComputerBase Forum



Also da im Forum steht ne Menge Unsinn drin, ich sag nur gefährliches Halbwissen. Wenn ich schon lese das man einen Monitor mit DC Ansteuerung der LED's nicht so weit von der Helligkeit runter drehen kann, wie einen mit PWM. 
Nur weil auf zwei Tüten Milch steht, heisst das nicht das da die gleiche Milch drin.


----------



## zerrocool88 (11. April 2014)

Also als ich mich damals mit dem xl 2411T und dem 2420t rev2 beschäftigt habe sagten mir sogar die BenQ Mitarbeiter das es die identischen Schirme sind nur im anderen Design und mit mehr oder weniger schnick Schnack alla s-Switch. Ich denke nicht das es beim 20Z und 11Z anders ist.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2014)

Naja das Panel wird gleich, dann hört es auch schon auf.


----------



## dani386 (11. April 2014)

Ich verwende folgende Einstellungen

Icc Profile habe ich aktiviert

Picture Mode= Standard
Display Mode = Full
Brightness= 27
Contrast= 65
AMA= Premium
Low Blue Light = 0
Reset Color = No
Instant Mode = On
Sharpness= 5
Gamma= Gamma 4
Color Temperature= User
Red= 95
Green= 92
Blue= 100
MBR= aus


Bin mit diesen Einstellungen recht zufrieden. Sowohl Desktop bzw. Browser als auch Games sehen für mich gut aus. Ich möchte nämlich nicht ständig zwischen den Profielen hin und her schalten müssen.

Grüße


----------



## Kazak98 (17. April 2014)

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.

Ich habe jetzt wieder den grünen Pixel unten rechts wenn ich meinen Desktop oft genug aktualisiere und den hintergrudn wechsel blinkt er paar sek und verschwindet.

Frage sollte ich den Monitor umtauschen ? (gekauft 8 April)


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Also bei nem Pixelfehler würde ich immer tauschen.


----------



## alexg87 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
habe nun auch einen Benq XL2411Z mit FW1 

Hat von euch schon jemand mit der Linux BlurBuster Methode seinen Monitor geflasht auf FW2  Linux can upgrade BENQ Z-Series to V2 (no hardware needed!) | Blur Busters  bzw weiss wie das funktionieren soll?
Hab schon einen Intel-Laptop und einen Linux USBBootstick, aber weiss nicht wie man dann weiter vorgehen soll..
Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruss Alex


----------



## atzepeng96 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bekomme am Freitag auch den XL2411Z. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt, schon mal im vorraus, wie finde ich heraus welche version ich habe?

MFG


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. Juni 2014)

Ins Menü des Monitors schauen. Steht meistens im letzten Menü-Punkt (Informationen, Hilfe o.ä.)


----------



## alexg87 (11. Juni 2014)

atzepeng96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bekomme am Freitag auch den XL2411Z.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, schon mal im vorraus, wie finde ich heraus welche version ich habe?
> ...


 
Hallo, du musst ins Service Menu.
Du schaltest Monitor aus, dann hältst du den 2ten Knopf von links gedrückt und drückst kurz den Powerknopf. Wenn eingeschaltet, dann 2ten Knopf los lassen und den 4ten Knopf von links drücken und du kommst ins Servicemenu wo du siehst das er wahrscheinlich FW V001 hat.

Habe es jetzt hinbekommen über quintoshs Anleitung ( Blur Busters Forums • View topic - Firmware upgrade using Linux tool, requires no hardware ) ohne zusätzlichen MSTAR ISP upgrader den Monitor mit Ubuntu und einen Intellaptop über VGA-Schnittstelle zu flashen auf V002.

Gerade hier im Motion Test ( http://www.testufo.com/#height=-1&test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0 ) sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied mit Strobe Utility.


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (11. Juni 2014)

Weis einer ob Amazon.de nur noch Firmware v2 verkaufen?


----------



## alexg87 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe erst vor 1 Woche bei Amazon bestellt und es war ein Monitor von Januar 2014 mit V001. Denke die haben noch viele alte im Lager.


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (12. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann kommt der BenQ für mich nicht infrage, da hol ich mir den Asus


----------



## acidb (25. Juni 2014)

Welcher ist den Der Asus?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2014)

Der hier nehme ich mal an: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## myLoooo (25. Juni 2014)

Gestern angekommen und Version 1 ;/ geht zurück.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Juni 2014)

Kazak98 schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt sagt jeder was anderes  Also wenn der XL2411Z genau so Hell ist wie der Xl2420Z dann würde sich ja ein Rückgabe gar nicht lohnen (den S-Switch, mehr Anschlüsse,Design) brauche ich nicht.


 
Also ich hatte nur den Asus VG248QE und jetzt den BenQ 2420Z und der BenQ ist auf jedenfall net so hell wie der Asus.


----------



## myLoooo (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab den XL2411Z selber geflasht auf V2 mit Linux ist ganz einfach


----------



## DerHutmacher22 (24. April 2015)

Habe auch seit paar Monaten den BenQ XL2411Z.
Bin mit dem ICC Profil so weit zufrieden. 
Es gibt nur ein Problem...
Einige Spiele übernehmen das ICC Profil nicht und setzten den Monitor auf das Windows Standard Profil...
Es nervt einfach weil man dann wiederum kein gutes Bild hat.
Habe mich deswegen schon tot gesucht. 
Leider scheint es ein BUG bzw ein nicht beachtetes Problem von NVIDIA und Windows zu sein.

Hier ein Thread dazu -> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...in-full-screen-games-collaboration-thread-/1/


----------



## MH258 (25. März 2016)

Was bringt den V2 jetzt aktiv für Vorteile ?


----------

